# "NOT YOUR FAMILY WAGON"



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

GOT THIS WAGON FROM THE HOMIE TWINN :biggrin: 

Well i painted it a orange metallic and going with a tan intierior. all the undies are done, just need to finish up the interior and the hydro set up and motor. also need to finish the BMF and then clear it. 

*IF ANYONE HAS SOME GOOD PICS OR LINKS OF A 2 PUMP SET WITH ADEX DUMPS PLEASE LET ME KNOW, I NEED SOME GOOD REFERENCE PICS**!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SOME GOODIES*


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)

:0


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:0 :0 :thumbsup:


----------



## modelsbyroni (Oct 21, 2007)

Very nice. Keep up da clean builds homie.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Damn man this looks good!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS HOMIES :biggrin: 



IF ANYONE HAS SOME GOOD PICS OR LINKS OF A 2 PUMP SET WITH ADEX DUMPS PLEASE LET ME KNOW, I NEED SOME GOOD REFERENCE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

looks great


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

Damn bro thats gonna be SWEET!!! :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

:0 lookin killer!!!!!


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah im likin that color bro :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2008, 09:50 AM~9746150
> *THANKS HOMIES :biggrin:
> IF ANYONE HAS SOME GOOD PICS OR LINKS OF A 2 PUMP SET WITH ADEX DUMPS PLEASE LET ME KNOW, I NEED SOME GOOD REFERENCE PICS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> *


----------



## CNDYBLU66SS (Sep 23, 2006)




----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks bro, but i need some with the actuall plumbing and with adex parts.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2008, 12:57 PM~9747625
> *thanks bro, but i need some with the actuall plumbing and with adex parts.
> *


*
I NEED HELP!!!!! 

I NEED SOME PICS OF A 2 PUMP SET UP WITH ADEX DUMPS*

i'm not very PUMP smart :biggrin: thats why i hardly ever open my trunks.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Man that's looking clean! :thumbsup:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

NICE! GOING TO BE SWEET!


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 ORANGE DISH WHEELS


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

I couldn't help but notice....your clean build. Then I thought/knew I'd seen this somewhere before... 

From a local car show...Next time I see this ride, I'll take better photos


Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Hosted on Fotki

Albert...Riverside, Ca.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:0 :0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

thanks bro, that really helps. i kinda like that 2 tone job ,hum....

if you can let me know if you have any of the pump set up.


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

I'm kinda new at this, but does this help ?


Hosted on Fotki

Local Show in Rialto...'07

http://public.fotki.com/AlbertWallace/show...-lowrider-show/

Rialto again on '06

http://public.fotki.com/AlbertWallace/show...show/page2.html

Riverside...December '04

http://public.fotki.com/AlbertWallace/show..._car/page2.html

Albert


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

not adex , but may help a little ...my old towncar


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

very nice wagon homie!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now u need a silver top homie.... :biggrin: 





> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 21 2008, 07:07 AM~9745894
> *GOT THIS WAGON FROM THE HOMIE TWINN :biggrin:
> 
> Well i painted it a orange metallic and going with a tan intierior. all the undies are done, just need to finish up the interior and the hydro set up and motor. also need to finish the BMF and then clear it.
> ...


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

that 2 tone looks good on that bad boy


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert+Jan 21 2008, 05:07 PM~9749534-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*JUST WHAT I WAS THINKING* :biggrin: 


THANKS FOR THE COMPS HOMIES :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*SO IT LOOKS LIKE I'M GONNA DO A SILVER TOP* :biggrin: 


Hosted on Fotki


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

all your rides are off the hook bro!! :thumbsup:


----------



## julian blea (Mar 12, 2007)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

SO I HAD A LITTLE BIT OF A CHANCE TO DO SOME PAINTING SINCE THE WEATHER WAS REAL CRAPY DURING THE DAY I GOT TO PAINT AT NIGHT. BUT IT WAS KINDA HARD SINCE IT WAS REALY COLD.

I ENDED UP 2 TONEING THE TOP AND STARTED ON THE PUMP SET UP ALONG WITH THE SYSTEM :biggrin: 

ALSO GOT A CHANGE OF WHEELS TOO. :0 :biggrin:


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

BAD ASS!!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

THANKS :biggrin:


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

fuck yeah lookin hella nice bro :biggrin:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by cruzinlow_@Jan 29 2008, 03:54 PM~9814733
> *fuck yeah lookin hella nice bro :biggrin:
> *



X2 bro!!!!!! :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

Man that's nice! :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL I FINALLY GOT THE BMF DONE LAST NIGHT. AND SOME MOCK UP PICS OF THE SET UP. JUST NEED TO TOUCH UP SOME PARTS ON THE PAINT AND THEN I'LL CLEAR IT. I'M JUST STILL DEBATING ON IF I SHOULD USE THAT RACK FOR THE PUMPS??? *


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real nice work Homie.. :thumbsup:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Paints badass!

I think you should leave the rack in there!!!

Looks and fits great!!!!


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

Looking real good. The paint is nice.


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good Man, liking that two tone paint.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

now thats  




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 30 2008, 06:17 AM~9821178
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT THE BMF DONE LAST NIGHT. AND SOME MOCK UP PICS OF THE SET UP. JUST NEED TO TOUCH UP SOME PARTS ON THE PAINT AND THEN I'LL CLEAR IT. I'M JUST STILL DEBATING ON IF I SHOULD USE THAT RACK FOR THE PUMPS???
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## Albert (Jan 21, 2008)

The tu-tone looks great!! Glad you liked my pics. Will I see this at the NNL West ?

Albert


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 31 2008, 06:36 AM~9829897
> *The tu-tone looks great!!  Glad you liked my pics.  Will I see this at the NNL West ?
> 
> Albert
> *


 Are you refering to the NNL in SANTA CLARA, CA in march???


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL FINALLY GOT THE PUMP SET UP DONE. DAMN THOSE BACKPLATES ARE A PAIN WHEN TRYING TO ADD THE RODS TO IT. STILL NEED TO ADD SOME TOUCH UP TOO THE PLATES CAUSE THERE WERE SOME SCRATCHES ON THERE OTHERE THEN THAT THAT PART IS DONE. *


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

very cool bro!!! nice detail work!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeltech_@Jan 31 2008, 09:29 AM~9830634
> *very cool bro!!! nice detail work!!  :worship:  :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 homie looks damn good


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Looks good man.


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Jan 31 2008, 12:26 AM~9828481
> *:0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0  :0
> *


x2 SWEEEET!


----------



## pancho1969 (Jul 15, 2006)

WAGON LOOKIN GREAT 408 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by pancho1969_@Jan 31 2008, 08:44 PM~9836443
> *WAGON LOOKIN GREAT 408  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:
> *



:yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

looks sick bro.. :thumbsup:


----------



## importmadness (Apr 14, 2006)

damn this car is sick looking...i was wondering where u got those speakers from?


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

that thing looks B E A utiful bro cant wait to see it done


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

Real nice man...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by importmadness+Feb 1 2008, 01:37 PM~9842887-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks bro, and to the homies :cheesy:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

NICE!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MC562 (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Jan 30 2008, 10:49 PM~9828187
> *now thats
> *


The wagon is sick nice job where did you thoughs wheels from there sick let me know


----------



## SOLO1 (Jul 13, 2006)

Im lovin it man :worship:


----------



## 85longbed (Oct 20, 2007)

looks great i love it


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Jan 31 2008, 06:11 AM~9830485
> *WELL FINALLY GOT THE PUMP SET UP DONE. DAMN THOSE BACKPLATES ARE A PAIN WHEN TRYING TO ADD THE RODS TO IT. STILL NEED TO ADD SOME TOUCH UP TOO THE PLATES CAUSE THERE WERE SOME SCRATCHES ON THERE OTHERE THEN THAT THAT PART IS DONE.
> 
> 
> ...


   

don't forget your dump return lines....


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what did u make the dums out of ??????


----------



## blueouija (Apr 24, 2003)

Damn that's lookin really nice!!!!!


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by blueouija_@Feb 2 2008, 11:40 PM~9851754
> *Damn that's lookin really nice!!!!!
> *


X2 :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by MC562+Feb 1 2008, 09:16 PM~9846336-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*THOSE ARE MACHINED DUMPS I GOT FROM MRBIGGS* :biggrin:


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

Lookin good homie!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL I FINALLY GOT SOME AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR AND IT HOLDS A REAL NICE SHINE. THE PICTURES DON'T DO JUSTICE BUT HOPE YOU CAN SEE IT OK.*


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

:0 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Damn that is shinny homie looks damn good


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

thats the ticket bro!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 :0 Looks so Shiny bro! Damn Good Werk!


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Sick wagon.....


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies. :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

hey nice choice in a whip! something different!

and thanks for the help homie .


and where did you get those wheels ?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by [email protected]_@Feb 8 2008, 10:14 AM~9895307
> *hey nice choice in a whip! something different!
> 
> and thanks for the help homie .
> ...


the tires are mondos, and the spokes i got from BETO :biggrin:


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 02:28 PM~9895418
> *the tires are mondos, and the spokes i got from BETO :biggrin:
> *




i ws gonna say............. mondos are a little bit thicher then those! very nice !


i need these  just to look at the pics :biggrin:


----------



## Models IV Life (Jul 14, 2003)

HOW MUCH????????????..LOL. J/K. FUCKER LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

what clear did u use really really shiny i like shiny things LOL


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

loving this wagon! nice pump set up keep pics comming.


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Models IV Life_@Feb 8 2008, 08:56 AM~9895597
> *HOW MUCH????????????..LOL. J/K. FUCKER LOOKS SICK!!!!!!!!
> *



i think beto got dibs already :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy+Feb 8 2008, 11:46 AM~9896003-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: NOT THIS TIME


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 01:41 PM~9897337
> *I DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME I JUST GOT IT THE OTHER DAY FROM A HOMIE :biggrin:  I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT THIS TIME
> *


heard that before :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by rollinoldskoo_@Feb 8 2008, 03:43 PM~9897356
> *heard that before  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: GOOD ONE


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 05:41 PM~9897337
> *I DON'T REMEMBER THE NAME I JUST GOT IT THE OTHER DAY FROM A HOMIE :biggrin:  I'LL LET YOU KNOW
> :roflmao:  :roflmao: NOT THIS TIME
> *


the clear is a ppg off brand called omni :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 8 2008, 10:24 AM~9894513
> *WELL I FINALLY GOT SOME AUTOMOTIVE CLEAR AND IT HOLDS A REAL NICE SHINE. THE PICTURES DON'T DO JUSTICE BUT HOPE YOU CAN SEE IT OK.
> 
> 
> ...


fuckin nice homie im gona try to get a new build finished for nnl cant wait glad your happy homie cant wait to see how that candy green works out for you and btw thanks for the caddy its pimp i got a donor kit already started messin with it hno: :nicoderm:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*UPDATE: GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON THE INTERIOR, MOTOR, WHEELS AND TUB SET UP. ENJOY* :biggrin: 

*ENGINE:*


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*INTERIOR:*


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

engine looks real good


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*GOT MY RETURN LINE DONE AND A MOCK UP PICK OF THE BATTERIES*



























*SOME OUTSIDE PICS AND MICS.*


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

its crazy how much those pullys change the apeirence of that motor.


very nice work homie, and i will be getting a set of those pullys soon! :biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

LOOKIN DAMN GOOD. THE INTERIOR LOOKS CLEAN AS HELL!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

hold up let me wipe the drool off lol

im ok now 


DAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNNN that thing is fuckin awsome bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by undead white boy_@Feb 11 2008, 10:22 AM~9916103
> *hold up let me wipe the drool off lol
> 
> im ok now
> ...



:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

going all out homie dammm does the engine turn over ...lol...nice work


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn 408 that is* cleeeeeeeeeeeeeeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaannnn*


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

lookin sick bro


----------



## BiggC (Aug 2, 2006)

Very nice build!!


----------



## Mr.1/16th (Feb 12, 2007)

:biggrin: HATS OFF TO YOU BRO!! VERY CLEAND AND DETAIL IS THE BEST I'VE SEEN IN A WHILE!! THIS IS A SHOW WINNER AND I LOVE THE COLER CONCEPT


----------



## BODINE (Aug 18, 2002)

lookin VERY NICE!!!


----------



## Waco (Jul 11, 2007)

This Bitch is SICK bro! Damn homie!      :worship: :worship:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Waco_@Feb 11 2008, 05:10 PM~9917152
> *This Bitch is SICK bro! Damn homie!           :worship:  :worship:
> *


X2 One the the Best Models I have seen,and I have seen alot...


----------



## dade county (May 14, 2007)

outstanding ,emaculant,and beutiful .wonderful build homie its like eye candy without the tits ,beutiful work pimpin


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

Ohh man , very clean Detailed Work !!









What is this for a Steering Wheel ??? Scratchbuild ??


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 09:52 AM~9915548
> *GOT MY RETURN LINE DONE AND A MOCK UP PICK OF THE BATTERIES
> 
> 
> ...


 :cheesy:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by sidetoside_@Feb 11 2008, 03:01 PM~9917971
> *Ohh man , very clean Detailed Work !!
> 
> 
> ...



the steering wheel i got from SCALELOWS its photoetch :biggrin: 

*thanks homies for the compliments *:biggrin:


----------



## sidetoside (Aug 23, 2007)

OK thanx for the info ! 

Good Models good coments and compliments , Bro !


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

Wow.....what will the final stance be.....and are those the herb deek wheels...??


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

HOLY SHIT!!!!!!!!! :0 



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 06:42 AM~9915499
> *UPDATE: GOT A CHANCE TO WORK ON THE INTERIOR, MOTOR, WHEELS AND TUB SET UP. ENJOY :biggrin:
> 
> ENGINE:
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

GODDAMN!!!!!!!!! :0 



> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 06:46 AM~9915513
> *INTERIOR:
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

you're killin me bro!!!!!!!!!!  




> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 11 2008, 06:52 AM~9915548
> *GOT MY RETURN LINE DONE AND A MOCK UP PICK OF THE BATTERIES
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## twinn (Jun 20, 2004)

this wagon is comming out sick and the datail is fucking sweet :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

damn that bitch is bad i need to get of the computer and finish something :biggrin:


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

DAMN 408 THIS SHIT RIGHT HERE IS FUCKEN SICK HOMIE!


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 :0 WOW! :0 :0 :0


----------



## oldskool 67 (Feb 24, 2006)

WOW, that's FIRME!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## chrisijzerman (Jun 4, 2007)

Goddamn that shits crazy man!


----------



## robocon (Dec 17, 2004)

dude i love those rims!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THANKS AGAIN HOMIES, WELL ITS ALMOST THERE. HERE ARE SOME MOCK UP PICS OF THE BACK.*




























*GOT MY SIDE WINDOWS IN, AND SOME XTRAS INSIDE AND WORKED ON THE FRONT GRILL.*


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

:0 :0 VERY CLEAN HOMIE :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

thanks homies, hno: almost there


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

damn bro this build is just out of control, everything is lookin hella good :0 :0


----------



## BiggDeee (Jan 16, 2007)

Damn 408 your Gonna killem at NNL! I see your line up and its hella clean homie :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Keep up the Excellent work homie


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*WELL I GOT THE INTERIOR WITH THE BODY, FOR SOME REASON THERE ALWAYS SEEMS TO BE A FITMENT ISSUE AFTER IT ALL GOES TOGETHER*  . *ANYWAYS IT'S ALL TOGETHER, JUST NEED TO FINISH UP SOMETHING IN THE MOTOR AND ADD THE LAST PARTS OF THE PE ON THE OUTSIDE. GETTTING CLOSER *:biggrin:


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

Dam bro this wagon is better then real ones ive seen .... :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BiggDeee_@Feb 13 2008, 02:38 PM~9934982
> *Damn 408 your Gonna killem at NNL! I see your line up and its hella clean homie  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: Keep up the Excellent work homie
> *


it's gonna be a tough one espacially with all the homies coming down :biggrin:


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)

Damn bro that is a hell of alot of detail you put in it Looks damn good


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

awsome ride bro, love your attention to detail, i wish i could have seen it in person. good luck at the show!!


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

OK I FINALLY GOT MY LAST PARTS THAT I WAS WAITING FOR. GOT THE ELECTRIC FAN IN WHICH WAS A PAIN TO PUT TOGETHER :angry: BUT I GOT, NOW I JUST NEED TO PAINT THE BATTERY AND PUT IT IN.


----------



## Minidreams Inc. (Apr 12, 2006)

Nice detail 408 !


----------



## drnitrus (Aug 16, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Minidreams Inc._@Feb 15 2008, 11:03 AM~9948703
> *Nice  detail  408 !
> *


x2

i like that


----------



## westempire (May 8, 2007)

x3  :thumbsup:


----------



## low4oshow (Aug 1, 2005)

realy nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

ttt


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

wow a real show stopper homie its lookin really nice !!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

:0 :0 Damn your gonna have to sell me that!! I got a 67 wagon!!! Looks good bro :thumbsup:


----------



## 209impala (Mar 4, 2005)

Fucking server :angry:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 209impala_@Feb 15 2008, 10:54 PM~9955371
> *Fucking server :angry:
> *


ALREADY SPOKEN FOR :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, CALL ME.


----------



## Mr Biggs (Dec 30, 2004)

THE WAGON IS LOOKING GOOD SMILEY...  ALOT OF NICE DETAIL.


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

damn homie that is one BADASS fuckin wagon. love the detail. did you run fuel and brake lines??


----------



## Linc (Sep 6, 2006)

the detail on this wagon is beautiful! great work! :biggrin:


----------



## 93FULLSIZE (Jul 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 14 2008, 10:33 AM~9940759
> *WELL I GOT THE INTERIOR WITH THE BODY, FOR SOME REASON THERE ALWAYS SEEMS TO BE A FITMENT ISSUE AFTER IT ALL GOES TOGETHER  . ANYWAYS IT'S ALL TOGETHER, JUST NEED TO FINISH UP SOMETHING IN THE MOTOR AND ADD THE LAST PARTS OF THE PE ON THE OUTSIDE. GETTTING CLOSER :biggrin:
> 
> 
> ...


killer bro!!!!!!! :thumbsup:  :thumbsup:


----------



## EVIL C (Oct 6, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 93FULLSIZE_@Feb 16 2008, 01:04 PM~9957336
> *killer bro!!!!!!! :thumbsup:   :thumbsup:
> *



X2


----------



## jevries (Dec 3, 2002)

IMPRESSIVE!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Loe_Loe_Ryder (Jul 18, 2007)

She beautifull homie...... luv wagins


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 15 2008, 05:59 AM~9948677-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sold? :biggrin:


----------



## PICAZZO (Mar 1, 2006)

:0 :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## lowridermodels (Aug 7, 2006)

:thumbsup:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Mr Biggs_@Feb 16 2008, 01:12 AM~9955554
> *THE WAGON IS LOOKING GOOD SMILEY...  ALOT OF NICE DETAIL.
> *


X-2 SMILEY IT'S CLEAN BRO


----------



## undead white boy (Jan 20, 2008)

X 3 homie real nice


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999+Feb 16 2008, 09:41 AM~9957207-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



NOT THIS ONE TOO, I LOVE WAGONS, AND THIS IS ONE OF MY FAVORITES. THIS WILL STAY, YOU'LL SEE


----------



## mademan (Jan 29, 2007)

damn!!! this wagon is really amazing!!! great job. love the color, and the interios setup!
A+++


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)

:wow:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 19 2008, 04:06 PM~9979432
> *NO, I WAS THINKING ABOUT IT THOUGH. IF I HAVE TIME MAYBE :biggrin:
> *


  . to bad the hood hinges didnt work,,,then id be askin for a set lol


----------



## ImpalaWanted (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey that looks like my old wagon from about 4 years ago!! A guy named Bill bought it from me and turned it out!! Nice build homie...you got skillz!!!  
This is the only pic I have of it left...I will look around on some old CD-R's to see if I have it backed up somewhere...Might have some pics of when it was just in primer!! LOL!!!


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaWanted_@Feb 19 2008, 06:05 PM~9982839
> *Hey that looks like my old wagon from about 4 years ago!!  A guy named Bill bought it from me and turned it out!!  Nice build homie...you got skillz!!!
> This is the only pic I have of it left...I will look around on some old CD-R's to see if I have it backed up somewhere...Might have some pics of when it was just in primer!! LOL!!!
> 
> ...


----------



## RaiderPride (Sep 6, 2007)

looking good... loke the trunk setup...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by ImpalaWanted_@Feb 19 2008, 08:05 PM~9982839
> *Hey that looks like my old wagon from about 4 years ago!!  A guy named Bill bought it from me and turned it out!!  Nice build homie...you got skillz!!!
> This is the only pic I have of it left...I will look around on some old CD-R's to see if I have it backed up somewhere...Might have some pics of when it was just in primer!! LOL!!!
> 
> ...


 :0 thanks homies

if you look on page one bro and towards the bottom there more of your ride that some one took. whem i saw yours, it inspried me to do that 2 tone paint job :biggrin: ..clean ride bro


----------



## ElRafa (Sep 26, 2006)




----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Albert_@Jan 21 2008, 02:32 PM~9749228
> *I couldn't help but notice....your clean build. Then I thought/knew I'd seen this somewhere before...
> 
> From a local car show...Next time I see this ride, I'll take better photos
> ...


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

:biggrin: *OK HOMIES HERE SHE IS ABOUT 99% DONE, JUST FOR SOME SMALL DETAIL HERE AND THERE. FOR SOME REASON I'M MISSING THE AIR CLEANER AND LOST THE PHOTO ETCH 427  HOPEFULLY I CAN GET SOME BEFORE THE SHOW*

*EXTRAS:* PHOTO ETCH GRILL, EMBLEMS, KEY HOLES, KEYS, ALUMINUM ROTORS ALL AROUND, CHROME EXHAUST TIPS, PHOTO ETCH HOOD HINDGES

*ENJOY* :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

*THESE I TRIED TO GET SOME BETTER LIGHT, I'LL GET SOME OUT SIDE PICS AS SOON AS THERES SUN OVER HERE* :biggrin:


----------



## spikekid999 (May 12, 2007)

whatd you use for your amp wire?


----------



## rodriguezmodels (Apr 7, 2007)

:0 :0 now that shit is bad ass 408 u put alot off work into it. :thumbsup:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spikekid999_@Feb 21 2008, 10:25 AM~9995546
> *whatd you use for your amp wire?
> *


some of the DETAIL MASTER RED WIRE


thanks rodriguezmodels :biggrin:


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

SMILEY, I CAN'T WAIT TO BRING THIS HOME AFTER THE SHOW


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 10:38 AM~9995649
> *SMILEY, I CAN'T WAIT TO BRING THIS HOME AFTER THE SHOW
> *


 :nono: :biggrin: THIS ONE IS STAYING, ONCE THE BABY COMES I WONT HAVE THAT MUCH TIME TO BUILD, SO I GOTTA AT LEAST START MY COLLECTION :biggrin:


----------



## SOLOW Models (Dec 24, 2007)

Theres so much detail in this ride!!! Where you get them hood hinges? Do they just stay in the open position? Wagon looks bad ass and the color really makes it stand out!!! Your gonna STOMP on them!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 10:43 AM~9995679
> *:nono:  :biggrin: THIS ONE IS STAYING, ONCE THE BABY COMES I WONT HAVE THAT MUCH TIME TO BUILD, SO I GOTTA AT LEAST START MY COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> *


HUM, I KNOW WHAT ITEMS WILL CHANGE YOUR MIND :biggrin:


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 21 2008, 10:59 AM~9995817
> *HUM, I KNOW WHAT ITEMS WILL CHANGE YOUR MIND :biggrin:
> *


nice try bro :biggrin:


----------



## ronsportin (Jan 2, 2008)

BEATIFUL RIDE MAN. I CANT BELIEVE ITS NOT REAL!!! :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## eastside1989 (Sep 14, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models_@Feb 21 2008, 02:50 PM~9995736
> *Theres so much detail in this ride!!! Where you get them hood hinges? Do they just stay in the open position? Wagon looks bad ass and the color really makes it stand out!!! Your gonna STOMP on them!!
> *


Yea where did you get the Hood Hinges?


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SOLOW Models+Feb 21 2008, 10:50 AM~9995736-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



THE HINGES WERE FROM A HOMIE :biggrin: DON'T KNOW WERE HE GOT THEM FROM. JUST HAD EXTRA


----------



## cruzinlow (Jan 26, 2007)

hellz yeah 408 that shit is the the baddest wagon ive seen on the site so far, beautiful work bro :cheesy: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

simply BAD ASSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
all around from paint, wheels and interior. this one is super clean, great job homie.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## MARINATE (Jan 21, 2004)

:0 BETTER NOT SELL THIS ONE WEY :biggrin:


----------



## MKD904 (Oct 2, 2006)

amayzing ride......love it.


----------



## mista_gonzo (Jul 29, 2005)

SICK bro just SICK!!!!!!


----------



## ibuildweniblazeum (Dec 28, 2007)

its better then the real one + its fukin sick bro excllent job.......


----------



## rollinoldskoo (Dec 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models+Feb 21 2008, 08:14 AM~9995458-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

*ALMOST, I'LL TRY AGAIN LATER</span>* :biggrin:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

:0 :worship: thats a winner for sure, and one question, if its stupid ignore it but i just want a straight forward yes or no answer, on the hood hinges, do t hey actually work to or no?


----------



## LowandBeyond (Oct 3, 2005)

badass brother!!!!


----------



## betoscustoms (Feb 17, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 22 2008, 12:05 AM~10002698
> *:0 :worship: thats a winner for sure, and one question, if its stupid ignore it but i just want a straight forward yes or no answer, on the hood hinges, do t hey actually work to or no?
> *


NO


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 21 2008, 12:43 PM~9995679
> *:nono:  :biggrin: THIS ONE IS STAYING, ONCE THE BABY COMES I WONT HAVE THAT MUCH TIME TO BUILD, SO I GOTTA AT LEAST START MY COLLECTION  :biggrin:
> *


damn bro i wana close the hood hop in it and go for a ride :biggrin: nice clean detail and it shines


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by betoscustoms_@Feb 22 2008, 03:12 AM~10002713
> *NO
> *


are there any that do, that would be pretty cool, i think dough might have a new prject now :biggrin:


----------



## a408nutforyou (Mar 4, 2005)

:thumbsup: :nicoderm: :worship: 

sick work bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 22 2008, 12:05 AM~10002698
> *:0 :worship: thats a winner for sure, and one question, if its stupid ignore it but i just want a straight forward yes or no answer, on the hood hinges, do t hey actually work to or no?
> *


beto is right bro, they don't move. you could probably make it work though.

THANKS AND ALL THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES, WILL TRY AND GET SOME OUTSIDE PICS SOON.


----------



## modeltech (Nov 29, 2006)

damn!!! is the only words i can say bro!!!!! :worship: :worship: :worship:


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2008, 02:00 PM~10004738
> *beto is right bro, they don't move. you could probably make it work though.
> 
> THANKS AND ALL THE COMPLIMENTS HOMIES, WILL TRY AND GET SOME OUTSIDE PICS SOON.
> *


instead of gluing the bottom part to the inside of the engine bay, you could put a pin into the body and through it so it would work :dunno: but than it might make it stick up


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work bro


----------



## lonnie (Jan 10, 2007)

awsome work bro


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by tyhodge07_@Feb 22 2008, 11:10 AM~10004826
> *instead of gluing the bottom part to the inside of the engine bay, you could put a pin into the body and through it so it would work :dunno: but than it might make it stick up
> *


i was thinking of something like that too, but maybe you could put the pin more towards the back of the hinge?


----------



## tyhodge07 (Feb 25, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 408models_@Feb 22 2008, 02:51 PM~10005055
> *i was thinking of something like that too, but maybe you could put the pin more towards the back of the hinge?
> *


i was thinkin that at first, but more centered with a line cut so it can slide up and down or whatever would make the hood sit closed all the way, because if its in the back of the hindge than it would bend it from the part stuck to the hood, wouldnt it


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 23, 2006)

this whip makes me wanna hang up the airbrush, and and never wanna paint or build again................ sike :biggrin: 

i love this car tho, real nice work here!


----------



## fairydust87 (Jan 24, 2007)

:biggrin:


----------



## 81cutty (Sep 29, 2005)




----------



## modeljunky (Aug 3, 2007)

my friend owned the real orange/white wagon back before the current owner. he traded bill (the owner) for a '90 civic si. that si became one of the best JDM civics around. the wagon became one of the best in the 909. fair trade. glad to see people model it.


----------



## Gilsdropshop1 (Jan 31, 2007)

again as i said before! just plain ass bad ride homie, just in time for the shows! GOOD LUCK HOMIE.


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

> _Originally posted by modeljunky+Mar 26 2008, 10:26 PM~10265771-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


thanks :cheesy:


----------

